# Total Wipe Out!



## smokin monkey (Dec 7, 2015)

Was so looking forward to this past weekend, wife was away Christmas shopping, so it was time to play.

Had to fit a new Heater Rod to my GMG JB, supplied under warranty before I could start, not a big job.

So smoker started.  Set temperature to 105'C.

Had been dry curing part of a Pork Shoulder to do Ham Pulled Pork, rubbed it with Jeff's Rub, Rack of Ribs, rubbed with Jeff's Rub, part of a Pork Shoulder, cut into 1 inch cubes, rubbed with Jeff's Rub, for Pork Burnt Ends, and some Spiral Dogs.

Have done the same size Pork Shoulder before, around the 6 hour mark to cook.  So everybody in the pool together, going to do 3-2-1 ribs, so looking good!

As many UK Memebers are aware Saturday was a truly awful day High Winds (50-80mph) and Rain, fortunately we missed the rain!

After about an hour, I had my first inspection, what the **** temperature on the GMG JB lib reading around 145'C mark, now I know that it's at the highest point of the smoker, but never this high. Quickly dig out the iGrill, set on to rack above GMG probe. Yep running around 130'C. Had to set GMG down to 85'C to maintain a temperature of 105'C. 

3 Hours in Foiled ribs, and added Apple Juice, basted Burnt ends with BBQ Sauce, and retired to the safety of a good arm chair. Two hours later unfoiled ribs, brushed with BBQ Sauce, turned Burnt Ends and re sauced, back to the trusty chair for a bit more snooker!

Well what a dissapointment, no not the snooker, the Q, Ham Pulled Pork, not pulling, Ribs Charred underneath, one good thing, Burnt Ends where great.

Not sure if it was me or the GMG, I going on the GMG, because how can I get it so wrong [emoji]128078[/emoji][emoji]128078[/emoji][emoji]128078[/emoji].

Lesson learned pay a bit more attention to the Q.

Have plenty of Pics for the prep, but too embarrassed to take end photos [emoji]128545[/emoji]

14 Day Cured Pork Shoulder with Jeff's Rub ready to Smoke.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 7, 2015






Ribs rubbed and ready to go.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 7, 2015






Pork Rubbed and ready to go for Burnt Ends.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 7, 2015






And Spiral Dogs












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 7, 2015


----------



## smokewood (Dec 7, 2015)

There's nothing worse than painstakingly  tending the flames for hours and the end results are not as expected.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 7, 2015)

If yu remember buddy I recently had one of those days where everything turned to CR**!  Makes you feel like a complete newbie.  I have to say it probably does not happen often but just goes to show that no matter how much experience you have everything CAN go wrong!  I think my experience and your experience is a good lesson to the new folks.  NEVER GIVE UP!  The next smoke will be better.  I also think it is important for the more experienced folks o post these threads to show new folks it does not always go the way you expected.  Rub it off Steve.  Your ego can handle this.  The next smoke will be GREAT!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Dec 7, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> If yu remember buddy I recently had one of those days where everything turned to CR**!  Makes you feel like a complete newbie.  I have to say it probably does not happen often but just goes to show that no matter how much experience you have everything CAN go wrong!  I think my experience and your experience is a good lesson to the new folks.  NEVER GIVE UP!  The next smoke will be better.  I also think it is important for the more experienced folks o post these threads to show new folks it does not always go the way you expected.  Rub it off Steve.  Your ego can handle this.  The next smoke will be GREAT!  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Well said, it just goes to show that no matter how much experience you may have It can happen to anyone. 

The only man who never makes a mistake is the man who never does anything.  Theodore Roosevelt)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2015)

Happens to all of us. I'll never live down the time I dropped the perfectly beautiful smoked turkey into the dirt and bark! With all the guests watching!  Ugh!


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 8, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> :icon_lol:   If yu remember buddy I recently had one of those days where everything turned to CR**!  Makes you feel like a complete newbie.  I have to say it probably does not happen often but just goes to show that no matter how much experience you have everything CAN go wrong!  I think my experience and your experience is a good lesson to the new folks.  NEVER GIVE UP!  The next smoke will be better.  I also think it is important for the more experienced folks o post these threads to show new folks it does not always go the way you expected.  Rub it off Steve.  Your ego can handle this.  The next smoke will be GREAT!  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



Thanks Danny, this was the reason I posted it up to show new Q'er's that sometimes things don't go to plan.  Having said that, the wife returned from CHRISTMAS shopping and asked how my weekend went, Disaster was the reply. Then she says, well those Ribs and Burnt Ends in the fridge taste great, I'am having them for tea tonight, what do I know.

Hi James, nice quote, we use it with slightly more colourful words!



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Happens to all of us. I'll never live down the time I dropped the perfectly beautiful smoked turkey into the dirt and bark! With all the guests watching!  Ugh!



Hi Dirt, yeah that look of achievement soon disappears to embarrassment


----------



## wade (Dec 8, 2015)

Lol - I have just had a similar experience with some salmon. Now matter how often we have cooked something we can all slip up all too easily

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/238865/technology-is-wonderful-when-you-remember-how-to-use-it

Love the spiral dogs Steve


----------



## smokewood (Dec 8, 2015)

Confession Time.... Last year I made a right mess of a leg of lamb.  I over-smoked it, cocked up on the timings and it ended up in the bin


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 8, 2015)

That's why I posted it up, it's great saying look what I've done, don't it look great! But in reality not all cooks turn out that way. Hope this gives inspiration to our new members[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Steve.  Now Wade has done it!  I posted another reply on his thread.  This is serious.  We seem to all be falling apart.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

